# Anyone know of a bed rail alternative?



## Mamawolf (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi Mammas! A few years ago, I found a link to a bed rail alternative - a kind of bed roll that is safer for the edge of the family bed (baby cant get cought in between bed and rail). I can't find the link - does anyone know what product I am thinking of and where I can purchase one? Thanks!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this what you were thinking of?

http://www.humanityinfantandherbal.com/HTML/fambed.html


----------



## Mamawolf (Jun 12, 2002)

That's it! Thank you! Are there any others like this one that you know of?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

That's the only one I know of its kind.


----------



## dancingwolf (Jan 5, 2004)

It appears you've already found what you need. If you are interested, I can describe how my husband build removable rails onto our bed. They are not infant safe, but can be modified. They are great for our toddler


----------

